# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Lỗi khi cài đặt JAVA, ai giúp em với !!

## seoben

Em down JAVA về cài thì trong khi cài nó bị thế này 



Ai có thể giúp em với !!!

----------


## socialnv112

Mình cũng bị như bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## vietnamtui12

ban nên mua đĩa java về cài là an toàn hơn. chuc ban thanh công nhé.

----------

